# Favorite Kennel And Bloodline



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

im sure it has been asked before but i wanted to update this. i want t oknow what kennel and bloodline ( besides your own for the breeders ) that are you favorite and why. i persoanlly don't have one or i would start it off.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I came I saw but I have no idea...


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

don't really have a fav. kennel.... but i like a hole bunch mostly the untouchables and the gottiline members.... 


Fav bloodline.... bully wise... Gotti.... APBT wise... Jeep


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Figgy1682 said:


> im sure it has been asked before but i wanted to update this. i want t oknow what kennel and bloodline ( besides your own for the breeders ) that are you favorite and why. i persoanlly don't have one or i would start it off.


My favorite Kennel that I have dealt with was Island Pride Bullies. They are an American Bully kennel, not an APBT though so I don't know if it counts or not. He has mainly Razors Edge dogs. It's where I got Indi and I am NOTHING but satisfied! His dogs are house dogs not kenneled outside. VERY well fed and raised around his children. He has done a little showing with his stud and plans on doing more. He is currently throwing a bully bash here locally so he's involved in the bully community and has a genuine love and concern for all dogs. It was the easiest transaction for buying a dog that I have ever had because he is a very laid back and pleasant kinda guy.

The only "Kennel" I've purchased an APBT from was a BYBer and i was definately NOT impressed with the friendliness from the owners, the conditions in which the dogs were kept, and she was definately out for just the money. She had at least 15 dogs chained to trees when I went to go pick up Neela with car hoods and car doors as their shelter from the elements. I had already paid for Neela online before I went to pick her up and to see the "facilities". I definately couldn't have left her behind. I will NEVER refer someone to DeadHead Kennels because they sold me a "bad seed"... Neela is FULL of allergies and has a slight HA temperament. She bred Razors Edge, Turpins, Denton, Jeep, Mims, Watchdog, Wildside, Larums, and Camelot.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

it can be ambully or apbt. neela i appreciate your thoughts on dead head kennels and not ever refering them, this is good for the new comer.


----------



## LuvaPit (Oct 22, 2007)

Our last female was purchased from Alias Kennels.I'm very impressed with this little girl.And i do see myself purchasing from this paticular kennel again.But then again, i've always been a sucker for those Colby looking faces.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

There are a handful of kennels that have caught my eye throughout the years, and they all run vastly different blood.

In terms of producing top-notch dogs with superb breeding practices, Matrix Kennels tops my list. I have admired their dogs from afar for quite some time, & would love to eventually own a dog from them. www.matrixkennels.com

A few of our members here are also producing fine specimens of the breed, most notably Oldfort Kennels and Patch o' Pits. James and Pam from Tough n' Tender Kennels also get my vote for just being all-around great people.

As far as blood, I have a wide taste. I do love a tight Mayday dog, though.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Falin Pits- www.Falin-pits.com, this is where the majority of my dogs come from. Not only has he produced superb dogs and consistent in his breeding practices, he has been in the game since the early 70's. Also he took the time to educate me and help me get to where I am at. He continues to do so anytime I need help or advice. He is legit and honest as they come.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

GSD I took a look at that site and I have to say I was not only impressed but surprised a the looks of their dogs. Being UKC titled show dogs I was glad to see them looking leaner than I would have expected. Says alot for the UKC IMO.

My two favorite dogs are their male Knowles' CH Buckhide and Reloaded's Persephone of Matrix. I think the latter is an offspring of Trinity by Tyson!


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

thank you guys and girl for your imput.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> GSD I took a look at that site and I have to say I was not only impressed but surprised a the looks of their dogs. Being UKC titled show dogs I was glad to see them looking leaner than I would have expected. Says alot for the UKC IMO.
> 
> My two favorite dogs are their male Knowles' CH Buckhide and Reloaded's Persephone of Matrix. I think the latter is an offspring of Trinity by Tyson!


His dogs definitely represent the best out of both standards.

I know they recently had a litter by way of Trinity and Buckhide, but I wasn't aware that Buckhide was one of their own dogs. He's a great looking dog, but that's a given since he CH'd out in one weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

actually now that I looked again I dont think they own him.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Figgy1682 said:


> im sure it has been asked before but i wanted to update this. i want t oknow what kennel and bloodline ( besides your own for the breeders ) that are you favorite and why. i persoanlly don't have one or i would start it off.


anyone who produces functional working stock with out hype,b.s and lies....


----------



## SAPITBULLS (Dec 26, 2007)

*Bully - Camelot*
*APBT - Chinaman,Bolio,Eli,Nevada*

*As a kennel no clue never dealt with anybody online yet just local wannabe kennels.*


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

AmBully - Razors Edge bloodline (THE ORIGINAL BULLY). I like Ruckus Kennels, Pratt's Pits, West Coast Blue Pits, and Suarez Bull Kennels.

APBT - I like a few game bloodlines, but I don't really have a favorite. I really like Matrix Kennels. Their dogs are beautiful and athletic.


----------



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

i have have delt with edelhaus and carol is a very nice woman with great dogs and i recomend edelhaus to anyone.


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a strange one... there is a I hate to say it but back yard breeder in omaha NE named Juan that really really knows his stuff his dogs are a mix of camelot and miller and I dont like the camelot much but all the pups that I have seen of his look and act like great dogs and all his breeding dogs are just great lookin and sweet. he is about as responsible a breeder as anyone Ive seen and though I never thought when I went to his house to check out his dogs that I would get one he totally won me over I bought a pup and named him elvis and saved myself a trip to TX, he doesnt breed that often and most of the time has a list of 4 or 5 names before he does but anyone in the area I would recomend him to... P.S. Im not juan and this is not a shamless ploy to sell dogs


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

> I have a strange one... there is a I hate to say it but back yard breeder in omaha NE named Juan





> he is about as responsible a breeder as anyone Ive seen


You can't be a responsible breeder and also be a BYB; so, IMO that is a major contradiction since they are totally opposite things. 
I'm a bit confused with this particular post


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

did you even read the whole post... I dont understand how you are confused if you did I simply used the term back yard breeder to mean that it was in fact in the back yard, he doesnt have a name for his Kennel it is a small opperation and it is not really designed to make a profit he simply loves pitbulls and decided to spread the wealth and knowledge... he is very good and his facilitys are though small... very clean and well run... he asked me more questions then I asked him and I asked him alot.he was picky about who he sold dogs to, and has since called several times just make sure everything was okay and to check up on the puppy... he has also had us come back a couple of times so he could get some pictures for his scrapbook which has pictures of all the pups and families that have adopted them... he is very good... I am sorry for my miss use of the term "back yard breeder" but dude... calm down


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

onegrenade0321 said:


> did you even read the whole post... I dont understand how you are confused if you did I simply used the term back yard breeder to mean that it was in fact in the back yard, he doesnt have a name for his Kennel it is a small opperation and it is not really designed to make a profit he simply loves pitbulls and decided to spread the wealth and knowledge... he is very good and his facilitys are though small... very clean and well run... he asked me more questions then I asked him and I asked him alot.he was picky about who he sold dogs to, and has since called several times just make sure everything was okay and to check up on the puppy... he has also had us come back a couple of times so he could get some pictures for his scrapbook which has pictures of all the pups and families that have adopted them... he is very good... I am sorry for my miss use of the term "back yard breeder" but dude... calm down


oke: First off I am not a dude and secondly I was and still am calm LOL...was just confused by your post like I said since it made no sense. 

Thanks for clarifying what you meant.

For future reference a BYB is a term for an irresponsible breeder it doesn't literally mean someone who breeds or has dogs in their backyard. Calling a breeder a BYB is a huge insult to them . So if you like this breeder it isn't something you'd want to associate with their name... just trying to help you out. :cheers:


----------



## onegrenade0321 (Dec 26, 2007)

cool... I see where you are comeing from, I can get a little stand-offish sometimes, I just dont want anyone getting the wrong Idea about someone I think is doing such a good job when so many others out there are making things worse... you stay classy now ya hear


----------



## chino0503 (Jan 3, 2008)

bolio, redboy jocko (thats because i own 2 dogs that are bolio, rbj), honeybunch, and chinaman. i dont have any honeybunch or chinaman blood but heard alot of good things about them. oh and i forgot... little gator, thats because its all over the westcoast and mexico..... its the most proven line in my area

when it comes to ambullys i have to say razors edge. i think they have the best looking + plus i seen a few that are athletic freaks.... although its kinda rare.


----------



## game_bred (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine is ironlinekennels,reddevil/corvino bloodline.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

My favorite Kennel is Redcoat Kennels in PA. Kim is a very nice lady and has beautiful dogs. My boy Luke is from that kennel and he is Lar-San. HE has mostly redoat and Chocolate. I hope someday in the future to get another one from her. My boy Jesse is from Dejah Bleu kennels in OR, Karen is a very nice lady as well. He deals with blues. Thats where I got my boy Jesse from, he Re/Gotti/greyline. I really don't think I have a favorite bloodline. I see some dogs I like and some I don't care for.


----------



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

apbt wise- redboy, jocko, bourdoux, tacoma(AKC gameline)


----------



## fancier (Jan 8, 2008)

http://ironlinekennels.com.futuresite.register.com/_wsn/page3.html


----------



## eyeluvmypits (Jan 24, 2008)

*Favorites*

My favorite kennel is of course: www.klein-pits.com

and My favorite blood line would be: gotti, the way the jaw is formed and the built is awesome.

thanks for taking the time to read my post,
visit us at: www.klein-pits.com


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

my cpu crashed and i dont have a majority of the kennels memorized so i will just have to list a couple now.

our very own

www.oldforkennels.com

this isint really a kennel but i will list it anyway

http://howardsworkingapbts.20fr.com/index.html

and if she ever comes out with a mini presa lol

http://vigilantkennels.com/news.php


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

GSDBulldog said:


> OldFortKennels said:
> 
> 
> > GSD I took a look at that site and I have to say I was not only impressed but surprised a the looks of their dogs. Being UKC titled show dogs I was glad to see them looking leaner than I would have expected. Says alot for the UKC IMO.
> ...


No Buckhide isn't their dog nor bred by them. If I remember what Ray (that is the owner) told me he is gamebred actually. I believe heavy Jeep. He also went to take CH of CH cup first time he put him in the Champion class. I might be able to find the pics. He is one *perfect* dog IMO. This was all his first show experience so he was pretty happy. He also put his sister in but she doesn't look as good. (comes with the territory) Anyway the owner is pretty good friends with friends of ours, he does have a partner but not with Matrix they just used stud service.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I am APBT all the way. Don't know a thing about AmBullies or Staffs.
I dont' do "kennels". I only have associations with those who are like minded in working and breeding and showing. There isn't enuf money to get me to buy an animal thru a website. If I can't walk up and put my hands on the dam and the sire and take the pup from the dam, I dont' want it. Papers are a reference point but that is all. I don't mean to sound harsh, but that is the only way I can feel good about keeping the breed real. When I have litters, I will only deal with those who are likeminded, and will probably "place" more than sell.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh, dang. LOL I forgot to name my fav bloodlines. Carver, Eli, Boudreaux (pretty much all the same LOL) and I do like the Redboy as well, I just don't own one as yet. I do own, Carver and Beaudreaux.


----------



## NOTK (Oct 2, 2007)

lonzo$luniewski stuff


----------



## NOTK (Oct 2, 2007)

lonzo$luniewski stuff


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

chinaman/frisco, very athletic with a high prey drive.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

My favorite kennel is Matrix. My favorite bloodline is whatever they're cooking up. I don't care what it is, if the Dowds see fit to produce it, its good enough for me. LOL (I saw the mention of the Trinity x Buckhide breeding, and thought I'd mention that's a TrinBuck baby in my avatar.) 

Oh BTW, hi everyone. My first post here, but I already know some of you. :cheers:


----------



## silent water kennel (Apr 30, 2008)

My favourite line is the Vili-line, those dogs speaks for themselve. No need to add anything else to explain myselve...


----------



## silent water kennel (Apr 30, 2008)

Pitcrew said:


> Oh, dang. LOL I forgot to name my fav bloodlines. Carver, Eli, Boudreaux (pretty much all the same LOL) and I do like the Redboy as well, I just don't own one as yet. I do own, Carver and Beaudreaux.


Hey, I own a maverick(boudreaux)-dog, very good dogs.


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

I like big XXL dogs....like IRONCROSSKENNELS Bully dogs but not short ...I love Big bullys...these short ones are hidious


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

line I like are Greyline, Gotti, Edge, Watchdog, Gangis kohn... ect.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i like firsco/ chinaman/ and eli dogs. im also interested in other breeds besides APBT's


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

My fav kennel is my own!

HAHA I'm kidding..give me a few years though.
Right now really lovin Pulldawg Pits, there dogs are awsome...not that I'm partial or anything *cough* So Boudreaux/TNT lines.

Also am absolutely in love with Jeep lines as for a Jeep kennel though, haven't really come across a great one yet.


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

matrix kennel has the Number 1 ch. dog in the country


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

in what conformation?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

kidderkennels said:


> matrix kennel has the Number 1 ch. dog in the country


Yeah thats pretty broad. CH in what?
And which dog is it? I finally just looked at their website, they have some fantastic looking dogs. Which of course we already knew cuz Lindsays dogs are super awsome.


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

i cant remember..I just kno th #1 dog was from matrix kennels


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im going to guess that its in conformation. i know they are one of the few kennels that consistently put out dogs that do well in both adba and ukc conformation. do they have any other titles besides fo fo i know they have ukc wp but dot hey comepete in other venues? now i have to go look dang it


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

They do weight pull too it looks like and have a super dog also.
I wonder if he means this dog

'PR' Matrix's Lil Red Pill O Whiz Bang


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

here is the link United Kennel Club: Current and Historical Top Producing American Pit Bull Terrier Females


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Can't really say I have a favorite, I know quite a few people that are doing good things with thier dogs. Anyone that improves the qualities of the breed ...APBT or American Bully.


----------



## vader's mom (Feb 6, 2008)

Hollingsworth bloodline.


----------



## teewiggs (Jan 24, 2009)

Wildside(R.I.P.) and Egyptian Pits. Amber is a Wildside pup and my boy Boss came from Egyptian Pits. Jeep, OFRN, Alligator, and Colby are my favorite lines.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

No longer breeding but Dale Collett, Collett bloodline. Mostly blue dogs with excellent confirmation, ton of drive, and highly intelligent.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

you guys are gonna hate me for posting this one.

.: Iron Cross Kennels :.pitbulls, bluepitbulls, pit bull puppies, pit bull kennels, pitbull farm, american pitbull terrier,

RCK Pitbull Kennels XXL Red Nose Pitbulls Pitbull puppies Pitbull Kennels Red Pitbull Puppies XXL Chocolate Pitbulls Red nose Pitbull Puppies for sale,RED PITBULL KENNELS

but i think these dogs would be too hard to handle LOL thier so damn big


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have big dogs and I don't handle them away from the house at all.

This weekend we had a pull and Jimmy was over there putting up the track, I had to get Andy out and put him on the trailer. He is just a puppy, well, 13 months, and 86 lbs. When he goes to get out of the kennel, he just takes off because Jimmy has him used to going out of the kennel area fairly quick so he doesn't pay attention to Jeremiah. Well, I went to get him out, knew I was going to have my hands full and sure enough, he pulled me down, but when he did my hand hit a board in the middle of the Kennel (our kennels are in like a small pole barn) and even with 2 pairs of gloves on, it took a chunk out of my finger and my whole hand is swollen and black and blue and Andy is so big and puppy still, he's just one of those dogs you can't get mad at. He came back to me and was like "what's wrong". Big dummy....Big dogs can be hard to handle, usually at home, I am fine, but I don't handle them at shows around other dogs. I probably could, I just don't want to take the chance.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

thaim said:


> you guys are gonna hate me for posting this one.
> 
> .: Iron Cross Kennels :.pitbulls, bluepitbulls, pit bull puppies, pit bull kennels, pitbull farm, american pitbull terrier,
> 
> ...


wtf was that retard rapping about on that first site not a good look for the breed or his kennel


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmfao the top of the line ahaha yeah thats not good for the breed or his kennel. It says look at me I breed bullies and call them pitbulls. RAP= retards attempting poetry


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> They do weight pull too it looks like and have a super dog also.
> I wonder if he means this dog
> 
> 'PR' Matrix's Lil Red Pill O Whiz Bang


wow that is one beautiful dog..


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

if i had to choice one line it would be colby hands down it dont matter if you have APBT or ambully the all will have the name colby in there peds some where

as for breeders i got two they are the one's who have got me and laura to where we are today and we dont even have a brown's dog on our yard .We just owe alot to these two. There are other that help dont get me wrong but these are the ppl i go to frist and if i cant get up with there are a few others that are on this board that i or laura have gone to OFK AND RCK to name two there are alot of good ppl on this board but thats two that i have went to

http://brownspitbullconnection.com/
http://www.falins-pits.com/


----------

